# [SOLVED] svchost.exe using large amounts of memory



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

This problem just started this morning, everything was running fine last night.

Upon booting up, the process svchost.exe is using more system memory than normal greatly slowing down the computer.

I can temporarily stop it by ending the process in task manager but it is back up within 10 minutes.

Rebooting has done nothing and my computer cant seem to restore to an earlier point. I don't think it's a virus, both Norton and Malwarebytes say my system is clean.

I'm using a Dell Computer, running windows XP Home Edition.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. If there's any other information I can provide to help please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

SVCHost is an essential windows process but it can be called by a malicious piece of software. Setting that aside for the moment since you ran Norton's and MWB's, can you take a screen shot of Windows Task Manager with the 'Processes' tab open and the memory used ordered from most to least? Then post it here?


----------



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Thanks for responding.
Here is that screenshot:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Netsession_win.exe seems to be an issue for many people recently. Check here for info: Netsession...

It seems to be dropping itself onto peoples computers unasked for.

So, try this, highlight nestsession and click End Process. See if svchost.exe that has such a high mem usage drops out...


----------



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

No unfortunately that did not work.
I was not even using the program that came from so I uninstalled it but the problem is still present.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Run Process Explorer to see what program is using the most CPU. Any program in Purple are running the highest CPU cycles. If it's not a program you're running and you don't know what it is then it is probably a virus.


----------



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

I looked over the process explorer but I'm not noticing anything suspicious that's running high.

I was able to get a window with the services svchost.exe is running when I hovered my mouse over it.

Do any of these look suspicious?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Do a 'Search' of your computer for these files: netsvcs.exe & sysconf.exe

If you have either one of them, forum rules prevent us from helping here any further but you can open a new thread in the Virus support section after reading this: TSF Virus - Trojan Start here...


----------



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Neither of those come up in a search but when I look up svchost.exe in Process explorer
it show this as the path C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs 

I just wanted to confirm if that means I have a virus, in which case I will transfer this issue to the appropriate forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Not exactly...as far as I know. There is an exploit that uses netsvcs.exe that is a pretty nasty keylogger and personal info collector but if you don't have either of those files I had you search for, I don't think you have that to worry about.

At this point I'm at a loss about what could be causing your problem...but it seems mysterious and in those cases with unusual events, I would recommend switching over to the virus section of the forum. Those people really know their stuff and after their evaluation, even if it's negative for a virus, at least you'll know.


----------



## Alera (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

Ok, I'll go do that. Thanks very much for your help c:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: svchost.exe using large amounts of memory*

You are welcome. You might click 'Thread Tools' above and click 'Solved'. When you're done with the virus checking you can reopen a new thread, if necessary.


----------

